# Beco vs. Ergo



## pazerific (Oct 25, 2006)

i definitely want a soft structured carrier for the next babe, but i don't know which would be better, the new Beco with the hood, or an Ergo. i've tried an ergo with dd and thought it was very comfy and user-friendly enough for me. i haven't tried the Beco, but i must admit they're wayyyyyyy more cute than the Ergo. anyone have a good reason to pick one over the other, aside from the obvious price difference?

thanks!!!


----------



## KateMary (Jun 14, 2004)

I replaced my worn out ergo with a beco because I liked the removable sleep hood since I wasn't often using it for naps (babe was over a year old), also liked the breathable fabric layer in the body of the beco, and the slimmer waistband. The ergo tended to bunch up and fit funny on my waist and made my pants fall down. And of course, cuter fabrics since this was for me and dh hardly ever wore the baby.


----------



## MamaBear21107 (Jan 20, 2008)

I was recently trying to decide between the two- the becco is a lot cuter in my opinion, but when I tried them both on, it was ergo , hands down, on comfort...also, although dh can wear both, he found ergo much more comfy too... (I wish ergo would come out with some nice prints!)
make sure you are getting a new becco if you go that route, as their old ones had different buckles that were voluntarily recalled by the company..the new ones are VERY safe, so that shouldn't be an issue in deciding.


----------



## Maluhia (Jun 24, 2007)

I find my BECO very comfortable as does my DH - and with the Ergo business practices I'd just about never buy one.


----------



## sarahtdubb (Apr 30, 2007)

I chose the Becco because it's made in the US. I couldn't live without it!!


----------



## maymorales (Dec 9, 2006)

just to be clear, you're thinking the Butterfly from Beco correct? I think the Butterfly is a lot more versatile, imo. eta that the built-in infant insert is a very nice feature.

hth

good luck with your decision.


----------



## tea4tamara (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks for posting this, I'm trying to make the exact same decision.









KailuaMamatoMaya -- what business practices are you referring to?


----------



## pazerific (Oct 25, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maymorales* 
just to be clear, you're thinking the Butterfly from Beco correct?

i think it's the butterfly. i'll go back and look online to be sure, but it was the one that was a lot more Ergo-like in design, with the nap hood.

my biggest concern is comfort. i'm 5'5" with a small frame and chronic neck/shoulder issues (scoliosis) so slings and other non-structured carriers (i.e. moby wraps and the like) just don't work for me. i need something that evenly distributes the weight of the babe and stays where it's supposed to.

thanks everyone for the comments so far! please keep 'em coming!


----------



## HybridVigor (Jan 14, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarahtdubb* 
I chose the Becco because it's made in the US. I couldn't live without it!!

The 4th generation Beco's were made in the US. The Butterfly (I believe) has been outsourced.


----------



## BabyMommee (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm trying to make the SAME decision right now. Puttin that tax rebate check to good use!


----------



## prancie (Apr 18, 2007)

I bought a Butterfly, tried it, sent it back, bought an Ergo and love it. To each their own, but I thought the Ergo is simpler and more useful. The Beco is more complicated and has too many dangling straps and buckles for my taste. If you want your DH to use it and he is broad accross the chest, the Beco won't fit. The waist strap on the beco may be better, but I like the ergo much more.

Buy both, send the one you don't like back.


----------



## BabyMommee (Sep 30, 2007)

So I've been looking today too, and I found the Pikkolo to throw in there as well. Anybody know about this one? It seems very similar to the Beco.


----------



## theretohere (Nov 4, 2005)

Another vote for the Ergo. I actually like how plain it is- most of carriers are too pretty for DH but he (and everyone) seems to like the look of the ergo.


----------



## Tinker (Mar 1, 2007)

Here is a graph that compares a ton of ssc.


----------



## BabyMommee (Sep 30, 2007)

We decided to go ahead with the Beco Butterfly. The most important feature we liked was that you can pass the baby from one person to another. My husband likes my Mei Tai, but he can't put it on his back by himself. He's excited for this one because you can put the baby in first and then put it on like a back pack. Unfortunately my husband wants the plain black one! I don't want to pay $140 for a boring black carrier when there's so many cute patterns! I heard there will be a few new colors released this month, so maybe we'll find a compromise. Good luck on your decision!


----------



## pazerific (Oct 25, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prancie* 
If you want your DH to use it and he is broad accross the chest, the Beco won't fit.
Buy both, send the one you don't like back.

these are both very good points!!! i will certainly get more wear out of it than DH. i'm 5'5" and very petite across the shoulders and ribs, while DH is 6'2" and built like a lumberjack--very broad shoulders and chest. the point is, we have 2 very different frames to try to fit.

i _think_ there's a store about an hour from here in ann arbor that carries both in stock. i could make a trip out there and have DH try both on with our 2yo dd in them. she would definitely be a big test of comfort, although she usually flips her lid when we try to put her in a carrier.


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

With a broad-shouldered/barrel-chested dh, the Ergo is probably a better bet than the Beco. My dh is only 6' but fairly broad-shouldered, and loves the Ergo but doesn't like the Butterfly at all -- not enough shoulder padding length.

My 6'4" BIL who's HUGE in the chest can't even wear the Ergo -- my sister had to make him his own custom SSC because even the Ergo is too small for him. So it too definitely has an upper limit.

You may find that you can't really both share an SSC that is comfy for both of you, since your sizes/builds are so disparate. If you want an SSC, you might each get different ones if you can't both wear the same type.

Alternatively, you could get your dh to learn to use a mei tai -- he might or might not need XL straps, but mei tais are highly customizable fit-wise. My BIL used a Kozy almost exclusively until my nephew was well over a year.


----------



## pazerific (Oct 25, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quirky* 
With a broad-shouldered/barrel-chested dh, the Ergo is probably a better bet than the Beco.

ok, just curious here, but if an ergo is better for a lg frame, then would the converse be true? would a beco be a better fit for a small frame, or do either work well for a small frame, just the ergo has more shoulder strap length?

another question--does anyone know what the difference is (if any) between the shoulder strap padding in the ergo vs. the beco butterfly? is one a higher grade material, or are they both pretty evenly matched?


----------



## BabyMommee (Sep 30, 2007)

One of the websites that carries both the Beco and Ergo is TreeCityDiapers.com. Their contact address is in Ann Arbor. Isn't that kinda close to Detroit? I just mention that because we found a web retailer in our town and went to her house (since they didn't have an actual store) to try the Beco on before making our final decision. Maybe you could contact Tree City Diapers and arrange to try on both carriers on first.


----------



## andtay23 (Mar 11, 2008)

We went to a store to try out the Ergo and Beco Butterfly, but when we got there DH didn't even want to try out the Ergo because he liked the enclosed pouch feature so much on the Butterfly. We've only had it a couple of weeks so far, but there have been a few occasions already where we've passed DD between us. It also makes putting her on my back pretty easy.

DH has broad shoulders so we put the shoulder strap as wide as it can go and it works well on him.


----------



## ~ani~ (Sep 30, 2007)

Great thread, we're looking for an SSC too, thanks for your opinions!











We







love our didymos wrap but with the warm weather coming we want something with less fabric.

Which one would be more comfortable for very long hikes?


----------



## sarahdavida (Mar 21, 2008)

I am trying to decide on this as well...

my problem is that I am in Lima, Peru, so am not able to go anywhere to look/feel and compare...was thinking about a Beco, but then saw a babyhawk ad and the shoulder padding seemed more substantial, but that is just going by looks...

I am looking for the most supportive and comfortable carrier that I will most likely be the only one to use (mostly back carrying for when we're out and about) also, my little guy is already 13 months and about 23 lbs...

there are so many carriers out there, it's hard to decide...

any and all advice will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## bobbirs (Sep 27, 2006)

I have an Ergo and I want to get rid of it to replace it with a Beco. I barrowed a friends 4th Gen and I LOVE IT!!!! I find it much more comfy than my Ergo. I am 5'6" and LARGE FRAMED and heavy. anywho...I want a BEco so bad. does anyone know the major differences from 4th Gen to Butterfly?

Thanks!

Bobbi


----------



## norajune'smama (Jan 29, 2008)

dh and i are both really happy with our ergo...but i am curious about the ergo practices you're referring to. please, do tell.


----------



## calynde (Feb 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pazerific* 
my biggest concern is comfort. i'm 5'5" with a small frame

I am exactly the same height as you and I also have a small frame. For me, the Ergo is WAY too bulky...the shoulder straps are much too thick for my shoulders and that bit around the waist is huge and just doesn't work for me at all. I don't have the Beco yet, but I'm betting it's better for a small mama.

But...the only way to really know for sure what will work for you is to try them out.


----------



## pazerific (Oct 25, 2006)

well, i bit the bullet and ordered a beco butterfly. i just really like the idea of being able to "hand" baby off without totally taking everything apart, but more importantly, i like that it seems easier to get a babe into a back carry without assistance. i've tried getting dd in a back carry in an ergo alone--it wasn't easy. my beco should be here in about 2 weeks (thanks quirky!!!) and one of my bff's has an ergo, so i can do some hands on comparisons without having to drive +1hr to do so in a store. i can't wait!


----------



## BabyMommee (Sep 30, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bobbirs* 
does anyone know the major differences from 4th Gen to Butterfly?
Bobbi

The main difference (the one that mattered to me anyway) is that with the butterfly you have the option of putting them inside a little "pouch," for lack of a better word, so that the baby can stay in the carrier when you take it off. That way you can change from a front to back carry or had the baby off to someone else. There's good pictures on the website that can show this better than I can describe it. Also the fabric choices are different. I think the 4th gen may have a pocket that the butterfly does not. The butterfly does have a pocket on the waist band to put the hood in though. That's handy. I should be getting my butterfly in the mail soon!


----------



## pazerific (Oct 25, 2006)

woo hoo! got our beco in the mail today. DH actually fit into it, although the shoulder straps had to be as long as they could go. dd loved getting to go on a test-run on dh's back. i should be able to compare it to a friend's ergo on thurs, which will be fun to do!


----------



## ryansma (Sep 6, 2006)

subbing


----------



## semomama (Jun 27, 2004)

I got a Butterfly for Mother's Day. I love it. I find the more I use it, the easier it is to use. Also, one thing I noticed is that by putting the waist strap tightly around my hips--not on my waist--it really shifted the weight and made it much more comfortable.

I don't know about the Ergo, but I believe the Butterfly is designed with memory foam in the shoulder straps.


----------



## BabyMommee (Sep 30, 2007)

Got my Beco Butterfly in the mail a couple weeks ago. I think we've already gotten our money's worth! It's SOOO comfortable. I've been perfectly happy with my Mei Tai, and was really just getting the Beco for my husband, but the first time I wore it I was hooked. I went for a walk with my 25 pound son, and never got sore shoulders, it felt like all his weight was on my hips. We've gone on two hikes with it. We've discovered my 16 month old likes to start out in the front facing out, and then we change him to a back carry when he starts getting tired. We've also been using it on bike rides. My husband wears our son on his back and our little guy has a ball! We've also discovered we can put our son in the car seat without taking him out of the carrier, so when we get to where we're going it's just "grab and go." Anyway, we're VERY happy with it.


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BabyMommee*
We've also been using it on bike rides. My husband wears our son on his back and our little guy has a ball! We've also discovered we can put our son in the car seat without taking him out of the carrier, so when we get to where we're going it's just "grab and go." Anyway, we're VERY happy with it.









Mama, I am glad you love your Butterfly, but I have to say, please don't use it for bike riding or in car seats.







Even if your LO has a helmet on, wearing a baby on a bike is dangerous because, if the rider falls, your LO can get severely injured or killed even in a fall that won't hurt an adult severely.

Also, putting your LO in the car seat in the carrier may interfere with getting the straps tight enough (they need to be REALLY tight, you should only be able to slide a finger under the chest buckle). If the carrier interferes with the proper restraining function of the car seat straps in an accident, your LO might be severely injured or killed.

I am sorry to be preachy, and I know everyone makes their own decisions on tolerable risks with their kids, but I felt I had to flag these as potentially very risky uses of the Butterfly (or any carrier).


----------



## WpgMama (Apr 15, 2008)

I have a Beco 4th Generation, which I love and use daily. I've tried on the Butterfly, and don't like it as much. I found the Butterfly comfortable, but too fiddly for my liking. That might be a learning curve thing, though. I don't like the Ergo. I find that DD's legs are splayed too wide, and just don't find the carrier comfortable. I have a Babyhawk, too, which is also very comfortable. DH can wear both, and he's fairly burly (5'10" and 200+ lbs).

I'm also quite curious about some other SSC's . . . APLX, for example, looks comparable.


----------



## pazerific (Oct 25, 2006)

i just had to update. we got to try out our beco with a friend's 2mo babe. it was great! i didn't get to wear it because carriers don't fit well on 8.5month pg bellies, but my friend (who has only ever tried a pouch and a bjorn) really liked it and said it was super user-friendly. the infant insert was perfect to put babe up higher. i can't wait to be wearing my LO on the outside in my new beco!!!


----------

